# Northern U.P. Lake effect storm



## ChevYooper (Sep 14, 2007)

So we have about 10 inches on the ground now with some huge drifts as the winds have been in the 60mph + range. It started snowing monday and hasnt let up yet. We got 5 more inches this morning and they are calling for 15-20 more inches with a possibility of a two foot dumping by friday night. Then the 10day forecast shows it staying in the 20's with a chance of snow each day!!!!!

Those piles are getting high out there!!!

Sorry no pics, i've been busy (as you can guess)...but i'll get some up here soon


Good luck guys


----------



## Waterboss (Sep 27, 2007)

Enjoy it while you've got it. I'm still waiting for our turn here just south of Buffalo, N.Y. Maybe we'll get the Lake in gear soon!


----------



## yard5864 (Nov 8, 2007)

ChevYooper;441234 said:


> So we have about 10 inches on the ground now with some huge drifts as the winds have been in the 60mph + range. It started snowing monday and hasnt let up yet. We got 5 more inches this morning and they are calling for 15-20 more inches with a possibility of a two foot dumping by friday night. Then the 10day forecast shows it staying in the 20's with a chance of snow each day!!!!!
> 
> Those piles are getting high out there!!!
> 
> ...


Blow some of that to the south west across the pond please. The wallet is getting empty, need some snow!


----------



## telebofh (Aug 4, 2007)

Couple of pics from tonight, just south of the Mackinaw Bridge


----------



## Little Jon (Nov 3, 2007)

ChevYooper;441234 said:


> So we have about 10 inches on the ground now with some huge drifts as the winds have been in the 60mph + range. It started snowing monday and hasnt let up yet. We got 5 more inches this morning and they are calling for 15-20 more inches with a possibility of a two foot dumping by friday night. Then the 10day forecast shows it staying in the 20's with a chance of snow each day!!!!!
> 
> Those piles are getting high out there!!!
> 
> ...


I think Im buying a loader, protech, and moving up there!! Its rare that a person from the Buffalo area bows down to someone because of snow, but you guys up there really know how to have fun.:salute::salute:


----------



## ljrce (Dec 12, 2004)

looks good now send some down to escanaba michigan for us please we need it havent been able to plow once yet this year and im itching to get out payup


----------



## Novi plow boy (Sep 25, 2007)

Thats awsome, they havent had that much sno wup there in a whiel. I think im gonna hed up with the sleds next weekend.


----------



## wls (Aug 17, 2003)

Novi plow boy;444139 said:


> Thats awsome, they havent had that much sno wup there in a whiel. I think im gonna hed up with the sleds next weekend.


That sounds like a plan.


----------



## Bighammer (Aug 20, 2003)

We've had a lot forecasted, but it seems to keep missing us. We probably had 6" or more this weekend-- Nice heavy, slushy crap.  

Schools were closed because of the forecast, but we hardly got any today.


----------



## ServiceOnSite (Nov 23, 2006)

yea seems to be that way here in buffalo ny as far as the storm missing us. only got about 4-5 at best. then it turned to rain and it all went away:crying:


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

Little Jon;441808 said:


> I think Im buying a loader, protech, and moving up there!! Its rare that a person from the Buffalo area bows down to someone because of snow, but you guys up there really know how to have fun.:salute::salute:


Might want to do a little research. Keweenaw peninsula, Calumet, Marquette get a heck of a lot more snow than Buffalo does, and on a more regular basis. Even back in the big storm that you guys got a few years ago during Christmas and New Years, Pellston MI had over 90" of snow, they just don't get the same level of media coverage as Buffalo does.


----------



## Little Jon (Nov 3, 2007)

Mark Oomkes;445693 said:


> Might want to do a little research. Keweenaw peninsula, Calumet, Marquette get a heck of a lot more snow than Buffalo does, and on a more regular basis. Even back in the big storm that you guys got a few years ago during Christmas and New Years, Pellston MI had over 90" of snow, they just don't get the same level of media coverage as Buffalo does.


I thought thats what I was saying??


----------



## ChevYooper (Sep 14, 2007)

ok, it took me long enough but here are some pics

my daily drive into town









this is on a good day (as far as driving goes)

















finally found the pavement


----------



## ChevYooper (Sep 14, 2007)

more....

hancock









the bridge









Michigan Tech University


----------



## ChevYooper (Sep 14, 2007)

more...










my piles

















my truck taking a break


----------



## ChevYooper (Sep 14, 2007)

last few...

this fell in 24 hours (about 28inches)









the backyard my plow buddy









thats all

I'm running out of room, but keep it comming

Good luck guys


----------



## AndyTblc (Dec 16, 2006)

looks good, to bad that isn't a little farther south


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

Holy crap, you've gotten a lot of snow so far.   

I knew you had a couple good dumps, but not that much.


----------



## Novi plow boy (Sep 25, 2007)

Deffinatly going to load up and head up after school thursday. I havent seen that much snow before christmas in a whiel.


----------



## ChevYooper (Sep 14, 2007)

yeah, the snow is great, and the trails have a 12" base or so.

Trails are being groomed and we're getting at least 2" more each night, good riding so far

Also, lots of powder off trail, i found some 3' -4' spots

Happy plowing/ riding guys!!


ryan


----------



## SCOUTMAN67 (Oct 17, 2006)

Man, up here at 9,000 feet in the mountains outside of Denver we haven't even gotten that much yet!

Looks like fun!


----------



## TLB (Jan 19, 2007)

Great pic's, we had about 2" last night, not much but it's a start.


----------

